# Number of Protein Sources in Dog's Daily Diet



## PHXSwissy (Feb 24, 2021)

Does anyone know if there is a "proper" or ideal number of protein sources in a dog's daily diet? Currently, we're getting our dog Dr. Tim's fish formula dry food. (It's not grain free). But my wife recently started purchasing Pet Plate to supplement their food. Pet Plate is cooked food that is frozen and then thawed/warmed before serving. It has vegetables and is supposedly has more nutrients vs dry dog food. We have been purchasing turkey and beef formulas. I think it's a good idea to supplement the dog's dry food with it. However, I don't think it would be beneficial to feed our dogs all three protein sources in both meals everyday. I was thinking at most two. I thought three seemed a bit much. Any thoughts? Thanks for your feedback.


----------

